# Where does my car wait?



## gooselee (Aug 25, 2018)

Ordered an M550 back in August. Built in November, arrived in Brunswick last week. 

But, my PCD isn't until January 11 due to the holiday break. Just out of curiosity, where does the car wait in the meantime? I assume it'll be through customs/VPC soon if not already done, and then it's just waiting around for 4 weeks before I get it. 

Is it just hanging around a lot at the port somewhere or do they have a holding area up at/near the PCD? I know it doesn't really make a difference to my timeline or anything, I just want to know where my car is!


----------



## Shon528 (Oct 3, 2003)

If your car already made it stateside, you can email and ask to push up your delivery date.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

The PC likes to have the car physically there two weeks before delivery, so that there are no glitches having the car ready when you arrive. Also, they probably shut down for two weeks for Christmas. Your car will likely be spending Christmas with his friends in a parking lot at Greer, but still with the protective film on it. There's a bunch of new, unprep'ed cars stacked up there all the time.


----------



## gooselee (Aug 25, 2018)

Thanks! Yes, PCD is shut from basically the middle of this week through the first week of the new year from what I gathered. They made specific note of this when scheduling and why it had to be so far out (which I completely understand). If not for the closure I'd probably be picking up right on Christmas Day!  After my ship arrived I did ask if there was a possibility of moving delivery up. The answer was I could do that if I wanted normal delivery at my local dealer, but PCD had no more dates available before the holidays. I stuck with PCD.

Good to know my car will be with friends and still all wrapped up while we wait. I'm quite glad I have all the business of family/holidays to distract me from the wait in the meantime.


----------



## mazdamx594 (Sep 3, 2013)

How did the deliver go? Had you done PCD before or was this a first? I loved my first experience. 


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## gooselee (Aug 25, 2018)

mazdamx594 said:


> How did the deliver go? Had you done PCD before or was this a first? I loved my first experience.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


Somehow missed this. Delivery was awesome! Was our first PCD...first BMW and fist car that wasn't just bought off a lot, actually. A bit chilly of a morning, but the sun was shining and I didn't really care about the cold once we got in the cars.

Will definitely be at the Performance Center again, I think. 

Some details/photos in my build thread (mostly of the car, not PCD): https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1290333&page=3


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

Cars will be stored at the VDC, then be trucked to the PC exactly 2 weeks in advance.


----------

